# BE - This morning I filled the ginder up with water...



## Sam Williams (Jan 20, 2020)

Morning all.

I've had the Barista Express for 4 years and it's been setting me up for the day, every day since the day we got it without a single issue. I care for it well, cleaning it regularly and descaling every 2-3 months and it's rewarded us well.

This morning, through blurry tired eyes, instead of filling the water tank up with the Brita jug I calmly untwisted the the grinder lid and filled it to the brim with water.

Most of the water drained out, but obviously the whole thing is now clagged up with wet grounds. I managed to take the burr out this morning and stuff paper towels in there but I had to leave for work. I'm worried that it's going to be more serious than just drying out the mechanism - will the water have flooded the motor for the grinder? Anyone have access to a maintenance diagram so I can see how to take the entire assembly apart for proper drying and cleaning?

Such a stupid thing to do, it was all muscle memory but just for the wrong process. Easy to do before the morning coffee!


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Sam Williams said:


> Morning all.
> I've had the Barista Express for 4 years and it's been setting me up for the day, every day since the day we got it without a single issue. I care for it well, cleaning it regularly and descaling every 2-3 months and it's rewarded us well.
> This morning, through blurry tired eyes, instead of filling the water tank up with the Brita jug I calmly untwisted the the grinder lid and filled it to the brim with water.
> Most of the water drained out, but obviously the whole thing is now clagged up with wet grounds. I managed to take the burr out this morning and stuff paper towels in there but I had to leave for work. I'm worried that it's going to be more serious than just drying out the mechanism - will the water have flooded the motor for the grinder? Anyone have access to a maintenance diagram so I can see how to take the entire assembly apart for proper drying and cleaning?
> Such a stupid thing to do, it was all muscle memory but just for the wrong process. Easy to do before the morning coffee!


The water should not have got into the motor assembly as the chamber and it are not connected. If it did get through a bit your best bet is to allow it to dry.

Getting to the motor is not that easy either. You well have to remove the top and back. Then remove the motherboard casing. The motor can be accessed that way but i haven't removed one yet.

Make sure the burrs are properly dried to avoid rusting. The felt washer may need replacing.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Williams (Jan 20, 2020)

M_H_S said:


> The water should not have got into the motor assembly as the chamber and it are not connected. If it did get through a bit your best bet is to allow it to dry.


 ok that's a bit of a relief.



M_H_S said:


> The felt washer may need replacing.


 I meant to mention that in my original post - I assume the best place to get one of these is the sageappliances website? any recommendations on other other things I should replace at the same time?

thanks for your reply


----------

